
Functional Generative Art Using ClojureScript - bendiksolheim
https://functional.christmas/2019/13
======
simendsjo
Really inspiring! Nicely structured, and easy to follow along, especially with
the "Try it yourself" links. Amazingly addictive to tweak with variables :)

------
selbekk
Wow that was super cool to follow from beginning to end. I’ve always wanted to
create art this way, perhaps with a physical user interface to tweak its
parameters

